# Uber Whatsit #131



## 480sparky (Dec 20, 2012)

Be sure to check previous Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 20, 2012)

Almost looks like a carpet tack strip... I know that's got to be wrong though.....


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Dec 21, 2012)

Now, I know you've done scissors before, so maybe a pair of cutters?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 21, 2012)

It's an ice scraper.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Dec 22, 2012)

Colored Pencil?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 22, 2012)

Melting snow.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 22, 2012)

Is it seasonal?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 22, 2012)

The edge of a bowl / planter / flower pot?


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 22, 2012)

Painting when it bubbles on a window sill.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 22, 2012)

snowbear said:


> The edge of a bowl / planter / flower pot?



It's the edge of something, but not those.


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 22, 2012)

photo frame?


----------



## Redeyejedi (Dec 22, 2012)

bucket/pail? cup?


----------



## jsm190 (Dec 22, 2012)

Strait razor


----------



## jlo24141 (Dec 22, 2012)

ziplock bag


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## deeky (Dec 24, 2012)

The edge of a squeegee?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2012)

It might help if you put some soft, gentle music on and clear your mind.


----------



## jlo24141 (Dec 24, 2012)

couldn't be invisible tape?

music     clear      tape     invisible


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2012)

earphone / headphone / earbud?


----------



## kc9ljo (Dec 25, 2012)

Car door from the top looking down...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 25, 2012)

Many use this item in their photography.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's the whole image:


----------



## christop (Dec 26, 2012)

sensor cleaner?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2012)

This is usually associated with music, videos and photos.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Dec 27, 2012)

Edge of a CD?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Edge of a CD?


----------



## christop (Dec 27, 2012)

And I thought #133 was a CD or DVD!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Jan 2, 2013)

Been away for a couple of days. I don't consider this to be a win, however. I feel the hints finally made it too obvious and I was just the lucky first to post


----------

